# Electric Blue Crayfish



## Hish0ka (Jan 28, 2009)

I noticed my LFS was selling a "dwarf blue lobster" (about 3") for $20. I was somewhat interested in the little guy (or girl), so i did the old google routine and decided it was most likely an Electric Blue Crayfish. Anyone have experience with these crayfish? Ill probably go back and buy it this week if i find i am able to provide a good home.

I currently have 2 tanks: 10g (on the way to planted) and a 29g. Both tanks currently only have a few fry that i took out of my outdoor goldfish pond this past fall (1-3" fry now!). I would like to use the 10 gallon if possible- PH 7.2

Do crayfish eat shrimp? I assume they do after reading that they eat each other hah! Do they uproot or disturb plants? Is a 10 gallon big enough? Is $20 a good price?

Any input would be great! Thanks


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

They will eat plants and stir them up and move them around.
They are escape artists.

They are not supposed to be housed together unless they are a pair, and even then, they will kill each other if they are not mating.

They are really interesting and cool. I had one. I kept it in it's own 10 gallon tank.
It did escape twice, and the 2nd time resulted in it's death.

There are some good sites dedicated to them, try this www.bluecrayfish.com or something like that.

Also, there are different species of blue crays (there are lots of other interesting colors out there also) and they are not all that much. Some sell for a few bucks, but for an LFS, $20 is actually very reasonable IMO.

BTW, I am in no way an expert on them, but it was a fun little pet.
My kids loved it.


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey there,

I have been breeding these guys for 2 years now! They are great tank critters.

The one you s in the store was most likely a P. Alleni or Clarki.

If you have any specific Q just ask and I will answer!
Generally they can be ficious little creatures. They love to dig into the gravel in tanks and make a home. They like to eat just about everything including fish! 
http://www.bluecrayfish.com/forum/

That is the forum for them. It is run by Bob. It's a really friendly site! Also there are experts on crayfish there too who have years and years of exp with them.

If you want I can sell you some as 20 bucks is a lot. Just let me know what you want to know about them though!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah, as I said, $20 is alot, but shipping can be alot also.

However, I would trust that Thief would possibly sell you a healthier specimen.
Not sure on that as I am not sure of the practices of your LFS.
He probably could sell you more then one to make it worthwhile, but I can' t speak for him on that either.

My only concern is that when I see crays in LFS, they usually don't look well cared for and are kept in mass quantities in a single tank, missing claws and just looking poor overall.

When they molt they are in a vulnerable state and probably won't survive the heavily stocked community tank.

If that is the case in your LFS, you might want to get them from somebody who keeps them in better conditions. (Thief or some on the forum he pointed you to, and you might find somebody close enough to cut out shipping all together) and you will certainly get better advise on keeping the, feeding them, breeding them from the forum and the breeders then you will at the LFS. (again, your LFS might be the exception, not the rule and you might get good advise from them)


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks goalcreas,

Actually I only charge 9.00 for shipping. These guys a tough when it comes to shipping so I can get away with priority. Anyways mine where from a guy on the forums there. There genetics are pretty clean and healthy from what he told me. Anyways just pm if interested. I have like 50 of these guys right now!!! Used to have 200 easily but cannibalism gets to them. Only the best of the best survive!:ninja:


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Well then, I might just get one or more from you soon.
My girls loved the one we had.
I just have to find a place for them.
How much are you selling your crays for?

I have a few 5 gallons around, I could put one in each.
Just need to think about it for a bit.

With 5 gal, probably a full water change every 3rd day would suffice, right?
a hob would provide aeration, but also an escape route, that was always the problem with these guys.
I just don't have a 20 gal long to dedicate to a pair of these at the moment.
Actually a 29 would be better, taller and harder to get out of, but none of them now either.

I will think about it for a bit.


----------



## Hish0ka (Jan 28, 2009)

The one at the lfs looked like it may have been a trade in. It was just a single blue hiding under a rock in a tank with 1 or 2 fish. It looked healthy to me. I just bought another 10 gallon with hood / filter / air pump from a local for 10 bucks. Ill shoot you a pm about your crays.


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a bunch so any body who wants them is a help! Also a 5g is pretty good size. Best is 10g for adults. When they are young you can keep more than one in a tank but there's always a chance. P. Alleni's are usually very aggressive towards one and another. But mine are quite peaceful. I have about 30 crays in my 20g Long. And well there are rarely fights. But you ar correct one per tank would be best! Also make sure to include a little place for it to hide to make it feel at home. As for escaping I had many escape and end up dying but the crays from my Momy crays have never tried escaping believe or not. I guess they feel comfortable enough not to go anywhere else.

For pricing it is $8.00 each. I have adults, Juniours, and 1/2 in. Just specify what you want and I help you out.


----------

